
Show HN: Transcri.pt – Affordable Human Mp3 Transcription - ksowocki
https://transcri.pt/
======
fiatjaf
Is there a price somewhere?

~~~
ksowocki
[http://bits.owocki.com/2R0k283a1v0U/Image%202016-12-30%20at%...](http://bits.owocki.com/2R0k283a1v0U/Image%202016-12-30%20at%2011.09.58%20AM.png)

~~~
ksowocki
Is there another format you'd like to see?

